# iPad et rseau WiFi / Maps



## matoumix (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai un souci en utilisant Maps chez moi avec mon r&#279;seau (Freebox). Je n'arrive pas  à me localiser correctement sur la carte, le pointeur cible me localise à 400 km de mon domicile ! Un employ&#279; de l'Apple Store du Louvre me parle de possibles interf&#279;rences dans mon immeuble. A noter que je capte très bien le r&#279;seau chez moi, que mon iphone se localise bien chez moi et que je me localise aussi très bien sur tous les autres spots Wifi ailleurs que chez moi. Si quelqu'un a une id&#279;e je suis preneur ! Merci.


----------



## bugman (5 Juin 2010)

A mon avis, c'est dû au serveur (installation réseau chez ton FAI), le mien quand je suis sur le Mac me localise dans une ville proche. Par contre as tu le modél 3G (GPS) ? Dans ce cas, il devrait te localiser plus précisément (chez moi à environs 5 mètres de l'endroit).


----------



## ikeke (5 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

C'est curieux, je suis également chez free et ne rencontre pas de souci particulier. J'ai un iPad wifi donc sans GPS et l'ipad parvient a me localiser. Certes pas précisément vu l'absence de puce GPS mais à 50 mètres de mon domicile.


----------



## matoumix (5 Juin 2010)

Mon iPad est Wifi et non 3G, mais effectivement il devrait me localiser dans tous les cas au moins à 100 m à la ronde ... Ce n'est pas vraiment un soucis en soi mais je vais peut-être prendre rendez-vous avec une personne du Genius Bar pour plus d'infos.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Juin 2010)

Hello, 

As-tu déjà essayé de redémarrer ton iPad juste pour voir&#8230;?


----------



## pitou_92 (5 Juin 2010)

J'ai une question, si je marche dans la rue avec mon iPad avec le gis dans Google mas, est ce que sa marchera toujours ou il faut une conect 3G??


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

Il faut de la 3G. Sauf si tu as un accès au WiFi durant tout le trajet ce qui serait étonnant ! 
Merci pour le mail !


----------



## matoumix (6 Juin 2010)

@ Macuserman, merci mais le redemarrage ne solutionne pas le probl&#279;me ... De toute façon ce n'est pas dramatique mais le problème m'intrigue un peu ...


----------



## Macuserman (6 Juin 2010)

Re&#8230;
Tu as la localisation de cet endroit ? Tu peux m'en dire plus ?
Je veux dire, quel est le lieu où tu es censé être d'après iPad ?


----------



## matoumix (6 Juin 2010)

J'habite en banlieue sud de Paris et Maps me localise à Montceau Les Mines en Bourgogne ! Là je pense qu'on ne peut plus parler de "marge d'erreur" ;-)


----------



## Macuserman (7 Juin 2010)

Tu as l'iPad WiFi uniquement&#8230;
Pourtant rien ne relie cette villà à Apple&#8230;

Une restauration a-t-elle déjà changé quelque chose ?


----------



## bugman (7 Juin 2010)

Je continue à penser que cela viens du réseau (prestataire).
Va a cette adresse : http://whatismyipaddress.com/ et regarde où tu es localisé (de ton Mac ou de ton PC directement).


----------



## matoumix (7 Juin 2010)

Bugman, merci pour ton lien, renseignements pris c'est bien l'adresse IP founie par Free qui serait en cause. Merci de ton aide !


----------



## iLooo (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour matoumix,
après avoir identifié la cause, as-tu réussi à solutionner ton problème? Je me trouve en région parisienne (Chessy dans le 77) et l'iPad me localise également à Montceau les Mines, précisément. Je suis également relié en Wi-Fi par Free.
Ce qui m'ennuie plus, c'est que j'ai un iPad 3G, donc normalement _avec_ puce GPS! A noter que je n'ai pas d'abo 3G en France, la 3G n'est donc pas activée.
Mais quand même, je suis déjà parti en rando et l'iPad me positionnait sur des cartes off line, sans aucun réseau du tout. Je trouve fou cette histoire de Montceau les Mines, la rapidité avec laquelle il nous donne cette fausse localisation et l'impossibilité de lui en faire changer! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h18 ----------

PS: le lien de bugman localise mon IP à Chalifert, c'est à dire à moins d'1km de là où je le trouve. Nulle question de Montceau les mines...


----------



## S.Jobs (28 Juin 2010)

Même souci mais je suis vers Lyon et chez numericable et ma localisation est proche de Paris :mouais:


----------



## bugman (3 Juillet 2010)

Essayez en coupant le WiFi pour voir (donc juste le GPS fonctionnera). Si vous etes encore à plusieurs kms de chez vous cela viendrait alors de l'iPad, dans le cas contraire...(voir plus haut).


----------



## Macuserman (4 Juillet 2010)

C'est bizarre. Apple n'a pourtant aucun souci enregistré comme tel dans leurs discutions sur leurs forums.


----------



## nicolas.76 (9 Juillet 2010)

Salut à tous,
Je m'inscris pour vous expliquer comment je suis enfin "sorti" de Montceau-les-Mines pour retrouver ma localisation véritable :

Cliquer sur 'N' pour orienter la carte, puis sur l'icone de la clé (paramètre), pour valider 'inclinaison auto', mystérieusement j'ai retrouvé ma position véritable de manière définitive...

Amicalement,
 Nicolas


----------



## davib69 (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai exactement le même problème, j'habite à Pau et je suis géolocalisé à Trappes, soit 600 km d'erreur! Mon iPad est wifi et mon itouch qui se trouve sur le même réseau est correctement localisé.  
Mon iPad n'est pas jailbreaklisé (ni mon itouch d'ailleurs) et je suis sur la fibre chez SFR.

J'ai restauré, redémarré, testé tout ce qu'il se dit sur ce forum, et je suis toujours localisé au même endroit.

Merci de me faire part de vos idées


----------



## Arde (31 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour 
Depuis que j'ai effectue la mise a jour de mon iPad je n arrive plus a me localise depuis ma box SFR.
J'ai un iPad 64 wifi ,avant cette mise a jour ça fonctionnait très bien et la j ai un message me disant que ma position n'a pu être détermine .
J'ai essaye chez un ami via sa box et ça fonctionne .
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider
Merci


----------



## paulmispelter (21 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'avais également le problème de localisation. Cela a été résolu en effectuant les étapes suivantes :

Cliquer sur :

Réglage
Général
Réiniitialiser
Réinitialiser tous les réglages

Pas de panic, toutes vos données et le contenu multimédia seront conservés.
Par contre, il faudra réintroduire les mots de passe des réseaux WI-FI dont vous avez l'habitude de vous connecter.
Dernière étape, allez sur "Plans" taper ok pour vous localiser et par magie un point bleu apparaîtra avec un cercle pour localiser votre IPAd sur la carte avec en plus un boussole en haut à droite de votre écran qui indique le Nord suivant l'orientation de votre IPAD.
Cerise sur le gateau, cela fonctionne également si vous n'êtes pas connecter sur un réseau WI-FI pour autant que le réglage WI-FI est actif. Comme indiqué par Appel, cela fonctionne par GPS + triangulation des réseaux WI-FI à proximité et pour les IPAD avec 3G tiangulation des E/R GSM (BTS)

Bonne journée

Paul


----------



## Bernard644 (1 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je suis confronté au même problème. Tous mes terminaux (iMac, iBook, iPad) sous WiFi sont localisés au même endroit  à 400 kms de chez moi et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution efficace. 
Bernard


----------

